# 16 stitches



## armagedn (Oct 14, 2008)

Well last sunday started out well enough.I was hanging 25ft up or so in a cherry tree limbing the trunk to get it ready for a top job and a sectioned drop(between a garage and porch).I had my last limb drop and hang.Well in my infinate wisdom i reach out to knock it out and low and behold the [email protected]$%ing thing flipped and caught me in the head and hung up in my ear,ripping my ear open.So with my 10yr old on the ground watching and keeping my rope free from getting tangled.I had to stay calm,mumbling explitives coarsely under my breath as i made my decent to terra firma.Load the kid and equipment in the truck and off to the house to unload and then to the ER.While the doc scrubbed and stitched me i was so damn mad at myself for thinking i did it wrong i over looked the fact i never got numbed until the needle hit the cartlidge to sew the piece of my ear back on.Well let me tell all of you something i just about went to prison.If i could reached the doc he probably woulda been choked out right there on the spot.I have been doing tree work since i've been 14(24yrs exp),i have never taken a hit that hard.In my younger days i started alot of bar fights and have taken my share of beer bottles and stitches to the head.I am here to tell all don't forget the 3 golden rules.Use your safety equipment properly(all of it all the time).Never make an overhead cut with a chain saw while in a tree and always keep in mind it might be your last cut so make sure you do it right or call someone who knows what to do and pay them to do it.Your life isn't worth the couple hundred you save by being cheap.With that being said god bless and stay safe.
Jeremy


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 14, 2008)

where's da pics? glad you're alive to tell of it.

Ian


----------



## chainsaw1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Safety takes alot of work and that can be half the job.


----------



## Groundman One (Oct 15, 2008)

Glad you're alive, brother. That's what counts.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 15, 2008)

Glad you're with us.

Remember Doctors are only practicing medicine. You'd better keep an eye on them.

As a kid, I had a dentist that blew it once. All was well till the drill made contact.

If there is a possibiliy that they'll screw it up....they likely will. 

Lots on there minds...like their golf swing.


----------



## armagedn (Oct 15, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Glad you're with us.
> 
> Remember Doctors are only practicing medicine. You'd better keep an eye on them.
> 
> ...



LMAO WAIT A MINUTE I RESEMBLE THAT REMARK(PROFESSIONAL AMATEUR GOLFER THAT IS)


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 15, 2008)

armagedn said:


> LMAO WAIT A MINUTE I RESEMBLE THAT REMARK(PROFESSIONAL AMATEUR GOLFER THAT IS)



I meant nothing against golf..naturally. I even play, but my mind had better be on my job instead or else.

Their mistakes don't cost them their lives, mine might.

Therefore, I watch their every move like it was their first day on the job. In the course of my experience, both first and second hand, they have earned nothing more and nothing less.

They're not all or altogether worthless, but I'm an advocate for a second non-bias opinion and proven alternative methods for sure. I do my own homework.

Good read:

http://www.hansis.net/international/2008/03/10/medical-malpractice-suits-death-by-medicine/

Death at the hands of doctors are at an alarming rate. Enough to fill a 280 person jet going down once a day. If the public were aware of this no one would fly, but folks hardly even so much as get a second opinion these days and there is a "pill" for everything. 

"Fore!"

Sure Doc, in more ways than one. 



At least this doctor forgot to give you something instead forgetting what to give you, or what he already gave you. LOL.

You were in more danger in the ER in one day than in the tree 24 years. I'm safety minded not just because I don't want to get hurt or hurt others, but also to avoid the post accident dangers that, to me, are far worse with greater odds.

So I'm double glad you're still with us. Healing up ok?


----------



## armagedn (Oct 15, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I meant nothing against golf..naturally. I even play, but my mind had better be on my job instead or else.
> 
> Their mistakes don't cost them their lives, mine might.
> 
> ...






I fully understand what you were saying,just busting your chops a little.I took the stitches out today and all is well except for i will now never make it into professional ear modeling.;-)I definately agree to the whole doctor/mind on your job comment.I think long and hard about every job before accepting it and try to play out all possibilities in my head before i make the first cut.I have had a good run in this buisness and 16 stitches for 24yrs of work is a small price to pay for an honest living and a clear conscience.I was even more impressed when my 10yr old asked me if i was gonna let the tree get the best of me or were we gonna go finish the job.So as a reward i let him run a saw for the first time ever on that job.Kinda made me proud to see my work ethic rise up in him.Let's me know i may not fail as a parent after all.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Nov 24, 2008)

Would you believe I got neg rep for revealing the truth, and I didn't even begin to crack the throttle.

No man to man in open court, just a cheap shot in the dark.

Truth hurts...

...sorry, no anesthetic for that one sawbones.

I was charged with rushing to judgment.

Hardly...a lifetime of experience and an endless supply of documented research.

If there is a rushing to judgment it will be the doctors wheeled up front along with the lawyers. No harp lessons necessary.


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Nov 24, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Would you believe I got neg rep for revealing the truth, and I didn't even begin to crack the throttle.
> 
> No man to man in open court, just a cheap shot in the dark.
> 
> ...



I gave you positive rep to offset the neg you got. I did not think you said anything out of line. You are entitled to your opinion on whatever....


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, I'll back that up too. 

Bigus, I read your post some time back, and agreed (mostly) with you at the time. I might have a good case of "Pessimissicas medicalis" myself.



(I wonder if that turned out to be real latin?)


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 24, 2008)

it happens that's tree guys we all have war wounds tom trees


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the support gang.  

It had been awhile since it happened, but I just noticed it and had to vent and call it out.


----------



## Nailgunner (Dec 12, 2008)

I do wonder how many more would die if the doctors were not there. I think it would be many more than if they were about.

Personally, I hope that the day a tree goes wrong and plants itself in my head is the day there is at least one doctor on duty. You dig? 

Edit - jeremy - Hope you're doing ok mate. Be well.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 17, 2008)

Give me a veterinarian...they are much more humane.

The whole argument about "how many would die if we didn't have doctors" is absolutely bogus and attempts to side step the truth and even excuse their abject colossal failure.

Don’t get me started. I just scratched the surface wanting to keep a fellow feller sharp to his circumstance. If need be I’ll drop the A bomb on this topic.

Besides, I never said to abolish all doctors, or that there never was a good one. I even had one…once. A sports doctor/ chiropractor that took care of everything I ever took to him. He made the MDs down at the big house look like school boys stuck on a day dream.

If the day comes when something goes wrong and a tree plants itself in your head, you won't need a doctor, you'll need a coroner....and someone to "dig."


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 17, 2008)

*it's hard, being a doctor*

1. You usually see nothing but sick or injured people. After a while, that affects whatever respect you once had for humanity.

2. All those sick people seem to think that you can make it all better, and they blame YOU (the doctor) when they don't feel as good as new after they come to you for help.

3. It's hard to have a lot of respect for people that run around in your office naked; embarrassed or otherwise.

4. Patients are very seldom grateful for your services when you just stuck them with a needle or stuck your fingers someplace they would rather not admit to. 

5. The vast majority of your customers have a poor understanding about their own bodies, and they bring a never-ending collection of myths and misinformation to your office. Which YOU are expected to correct or work around.

6. Treatments are often painful, and you must get used to making people moan, groan, and scream in pain. Then they glare at you, and their dislike of you is tangible and uncomfortable. 


Ungrateful morons! I just saved their life!

...All day long. For the rest of your life. 




So I try to overlook the mistakes of those egotistical, unsympathetic, money-grubbing, SOB's.


----------

